# tips



## skilledsniper (Aug 12, 2011)

hello everyone. im a 10 year old kid who has recently made a simple natral fork slingshot (sory im a bad speller.) ive just finished a varnish. i am planning on making a hardwood slingshot. i need tips like what wood to use and what bands to use and what leather to use. thank you for your help


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

do you mean hardwood boardcut or natural fork? If natural, I would suggest you to practice on simple, common trees first.


----------



## skilledsniper (Aug 12, 2011)

thnx


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Slingshots of the world

or try here mate,all your answers in one sitting

good luck with your slingshot making mate

marcus sr


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say to try a branch with three prongs and cut out the middle one. I would think you would find more branches this way. My favorite from many years ago was made from a pear tree. Find some good rubber like latex. This can be found in soccer ball bladders, tourniquets and Theraband exercise bands. Wear safety glasses!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> Slingshots of the world
> 
> or try here mate,all your answers in one sitting
> 
> ...


This is an excellent resource, which I had not seen before. Thanks for posting this.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## skilledsniper (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you to all for the advise


----------

